# disk check loop... and more problem added...

## divago

hi all

dunno if this is the right place to post, but... i'm really sad and dunno where asking for help ;_;

today i was (like usual in last weeks) working on my eeepc with gentoo.

then i had to reboot (well, technically i was doing some experiments and i had to reboot several times)

and i said me "/dev/sda1 was mounted X times unchecked, checking forced".

ok

fine

normal fsck routine

then i said "disk error corrected, reboot linux" and froze. after a while i rebooted manually (pressed starting button)

and then he said "disk error detected, check forced". and again "disk errors corrected, reboot linux"

and again

and again

and again

and again...

after 9 or 10 times in a row, i rebooted with live gentoo on usbpen ad did fsck.ext2 manually

then rebooted and started normally

well...

it gave me a lot of errors

libs missing

and like

i did revdep-rebuild

and after 30 minutes it said me "cannot emerge yadda yadda bubba bubba"

dunno why

dunno what to do

really i'm very sad ;_;

i'll need to reinstall everything? ;_;

very sad here ;_;

----------

## Jimini

Please give us some detailed information about these errors. 

What libs are missing?

What does revdep-rebuild want to emerge?

Otherwise it's quite hard to yadda yadda your bubba bubba.

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## divago

 *Jimini wrote:*   

> Please give us some detailed information about these errors. 
> 
> What libs are missing?
> 
> What does revdep-rebuild want to emerge?
> ...

 yep sorry but i was in very bad mood and i quite don't understand those errors xD

so, waiting while revedep-rebuild goes again and i can cut&paste errors

main problem is Desktop Environment (aka fluxbox) does not start 'cause libX11.so.6 is missing

so i tried looking into /usr/lib and found A LOT of broken link

only with

# ls libX*

i seen almost 10 broken links

then run revdep-rebuild and results is

```
an huge list of package

then

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-lang/python:2.6

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3', 'merge') pulled in by

    =dev-lang/python-2.6* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1', 'merge')

    >=dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0', 'merge')

    dev-lang/python:2.6

    (and 8 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-lang/python-2.6.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    =dev-lang/python-2.6* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygtk-2.16.0-r1', 'merge')

    >=dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/pygobject-2.20.0', 'merge')

    dev-lang/python:2.6

    (and 8 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of the

--backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if that will

solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

----------

## Hu

Please provide the output of sfdisk -d /dev/sda ; file -s /dev/sd[a-z]* ; nl /etc/fstab ; nl /proc/mounts ; smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda ; smartctl --log=error /dev/sda ; revdep-rebuild -p -i ; lspci -v ; emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose e2fsprogs.  Some of that is just blind guesses to try to extract system information, and may turn out to be irrelevant.  My first guess would be a bad disk inducing filesystem corruption, but there is so little concrete information that it is hard to be sure.

----------

## divago

ok

i tried re-emerging portage and was successful

so i tried re-emerging python (seems to me the one caused this error) and this it gone wrong

output of log file could be loooong

i try to post it inside a [ code ] tag  :Smile: 

```

# emerge --info =dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.35-gentoo-r1-netbook i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1-netbook-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_900MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfile"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/home/portage/tree"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg lock modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd thunar unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

the other log ( portage/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.6.5-r3/temp/build.log) is reaaaaaaaaaaally too long  :Sad: 

----------

## divago

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Please provide the output of sfdisk -d /dev/sda ; file -s /dev/sd[a-z]* ; nl /etc/fstab ; nl /proc/mounts ; smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda ; smartctl --log=error /dev/sda ; revdep-rebuild -p -i ; lspci -v ; emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose e2fsprogs.  Some of that is just blind guesses to try to extract system information, and may turn out to be irrelevant.  My first guess would be a bad disk inducing filesystem corruption, but there is so little concrete information that it is hard to be sure.

 

ok

```
o# sfdisk -d /dev/sda

# partition table of /dev/sda

unit: sectors

/dev/sda1 : start=       63, size=  7855722, Id=83, bootable

/dev/sda2 : start=  7855785, size=    16065, Id=ef

/dev/sda3 : start=        0, size=        0, Id= 0

/dev/sda4 : start=        0, size=        0, Id= 0
```

```
# file -s /dev/sda

/dev/sda: x86 boot sector; GRand Unified Bootloader, stage1 version 0x3, stage2 address 0x2000, stage2 segment 0x200; partition 1: ID=0x83, active, starthead 1, startsector 63, 7855722 sectors; partition 2: ID=0xef, starthead 0, startsector 7855785, 16065 sectors, code offset 0x48

# file -s /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb: x86 boot sector; partition 1: ID=0x83, starthead 1, startsector 63, 31519467 sectors, code offset 0xb8
```

```
# cat /etc/fstab

/dev/sda1               /               ext2            noatime         0 1

/dev/sdb1               /home           ext3            noatime         0 0

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

```
# cat /proc/mounts

rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext2 rw,noatime,errors=continue 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=508292k,nr_inodes=127073,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /home ext3 rw,noatime,errors=continue,barrier=0,data=writeback 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0
```

```
# smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda

bash: smartctl: command not found
```

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7f00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at f7ec0000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d9

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at f7f80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8337

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at f7eb8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

        Memory behind bridge: 3f900000-3fafffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 000000003fb00000-000000003fcfffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

        Memory behind bridge: fbf00000-fbffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 000000003fd00000-000000003fefffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbefffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

        Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        I/O ports at e400 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

        Memory at f7eb7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

        Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

        I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

        I/O ports at ffa0 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82d8

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

        I/O ports at 0400 [size=32]

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:1026

        Physical Slot: eeepc-wifi

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

        Memory at fbef0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Count=1 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ath5k

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L2 100 Mbit Ethernet Adapter (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8233

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at fbfc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Expansion ROM at fbfa0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Kernel driver in use: atl2

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.35-gentoo-r1-netbook i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1-netbook-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_M_processor_900MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Aug 2010 10:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/home/portage/distfile"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/home/portage/tree"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb branding bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv jpeg lock modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd thunar unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
# emerge -pv e2fsprogs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 284 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 479 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.11 [1.41.9] USE="nls" 4,368 kB

Total: 3 packages (2 upgrades, 1 new), Size of downloads: 5,130 kB
```

revdep-rebuild -p -i

is very very very long

so i launched it with output on a txt file and i'll put somewhere (like in a google doc page...)

----------

## divago

 *divago wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild -p -i
> 
> is very very very long
> 
> so i launched it with output on a txt file and i'll put somewhere (like in a google doc page...)

 here https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AeIsgUjMIv20ZHRxeDI4OF8zOGQ0d3RxdGQ2&hl=it&authkey=CM79ie8E you can found the output of the revdep-rebuild

dunno if i need to say it required 45minutes to complete (and do nothing, as you can read...)

Oh and also i found about 62M of items inside lost+found

but date is one week ago so don't think is related...

----------

## Hu

 *divago wrote:*   

>  *Hu wrote:*   file -s /dev/sd[a-z]* ok
> 
> ```
> # file -s /dev/sda
> 
> ...

 I meant for you to run the glob as I wrote it, which would have covered all your drives and their partitions in a single execution.  However, the fstab output is sufficient to show us one of your major problems.

 *divago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cat /etc/fstab
> 
> ...

 cat is not equal to nl.  :Wink: 

Using ext2 for the rootfs is unusual.  I suspect you had an unclean shutdown at some point recently.  Non-journaled filesystems such as ext2 can suffer severe damage if you get unlucky with the timing of an unclean shutdown.  This is why it is now very rare for people to use a non-journaled filesystem for any large volume of important difficult-to-recover data.

 *divago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda
> 
> ...

 You can get smartctl by executing emerge sys-apps/smartmontools.

 *divago wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild dunno if i need to say it required 45minutes to complete

 That is bad.  On my systems, it takes less than five minutes, possibly much less, depending on cache.  Even assuming I had a top end drive (I don't) and you had a bottom end drive, there should not be a 9x multiplier in how long it takes.

If this were my system, I would give serious thought to making one last backup of the home directory and then rebuilding everything.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Before spending any time on rebuilding the system, I'd first boot from a live CD and check harddrive health with smartctl. Although the massive corruption you've seen might come from an unclean shutdown, I highly doubt it - ext2 filesystems are always checked after an unclean shutdown, so you'd have noticed right after the shutdown , while your check was triggered by exceeding the maximum mount count. My guess is that the drive has silently gone bad and has caused the corruption, in which case I'd try to recover /etc, /home and /var/lib/portage/world from the defective drive and rebuild the system on a new one.

----------

## divago

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Using ext2 for the rootfs is unusual.  I suspect you had an unclean shutdown at some point recently.  Non-journaled filesystems such as ext2 can suffer severe damage if you get unlucky with the timing of an unclean shutdown.  This is why it is now very rare for people to use a non-journaled filesystem for any large volume of important difficult-to-recover data.

 ouch

i used ext2 'cause it run on SSD and most people argue journaling FS are not good for SSD (they shorten SSD lives)

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *divago wrote:*   revdep-rebuild dunno if i need to say it required 45minutes to complete That is bad.  On my systems, it takes less than five minutes, possibly much less, depending on cache.  Even assuming I had a top end drive (I don't) and you had a bottom end drive, there should not be a 9x multiplier in how long it takes.

 This is why is an eeepc

900 mhz celeron cpu, 1 GB ram and two little SSD (4 GB for main system and 16 GB for /home and portage directories)

 *Hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If this were my system, I would give serious thought to making one last backup of the home directory and then rebuilding everything.

 xD

this is what i would avoid

i spent last 3 weeks trying to build this gentoo on eeepc and now all work is gone  :Sad: 

and i need to spend next 3 weeks too?  :Sad: 

btw i'll do smartctl with a live as soon as possible and put here the output...

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Before spending any time on rebuilding the system, I'd first boot from a live CD and check harddrive health with smartctl. Although the massive corruption you've seen might come from an unclean shutdown, I highly doubt it - ext2 filesystems are always checked after an unclean shutdown, so you'd have noticed right after the shutdown , while your check was triggered by exceeding the maximum mount count. My guess is that the drive has silently gone bad and has caused the corruption, in which case I'd try to recover /etc, /home and /var/lib/portage/world from the defective drive and rebuild the system on a new one.

 filesystem was checked 'cause

"fs is mounted more than 39 times so checking is forced" or similar

btw, what i'll need to backup?

/home is on a different disk so it could be ok; portage tree too is on a different disk so could be ok too (btw i can always download it again)

i also whant to backup

- kernel (or .config to rebuild it... btw if someone could help with kernel config i'll be pleased  :Smile: 

- make.conf

- /etc/fstab

- /etc/conf.d/net

- /etc/bashrc/bash (i did some scripts inside bashrc i could backup)

- /home/.fluxbox

- /home/.conkyrc

- /home/.idesktoprc

- /home/.ideskrc

what else?

all /etc dir?

Edit

i did the additional test:

```
# smartctl --log=selftest /dev/sda -T permissive

smartctl version 5.38 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

SMART support is: Unavailable - device lacks SMART capability.

                  Checking to be sure by trying SMART ENABLE command.

                  SMART ENABLE appeared to work!  Continuing.

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

Warning: device does not support Self Test Logging

Error SMART Error Self-Test Log Read failed

Smartctl: SMART Self Test Log Read Failed

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

Using an unjournaled filesystem for a SSD makes sense to me. As for backing up the system for a rebuild, I'd go for the selection I detailed in my previous post. Having /etc and the world file will in principle allow you to rebuild your system in exactly the state it was in. However, I am not sure if keeping /usr/portage and /var/tmp on a SSD is a good idea; the wear on the drive during regular tree updates and especially package compilation is enormous; I'd consider moving them to an external drive (at least /var/tmp).

----------

## divago

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> Using an unjournaled filesystem for a SSD makes sense to me. As for backing up the system for a rebuild, I'd go for the selection I detailed in my previous post. Having /etc and the world file will in principle allow you to rebuild your system in exactly the state it was in. However, I am not sure if keeping /usr/portage and /var/tmp on a SSD is a good idea; the wear on the drive during regular tree updates and especially package compilation is enormous; I'd consider moving them to an external drive (at least /var/tmp).

 the only drive i got is SSD and SDHC reader

SDHC are way slower than SSD and still got same problem than SSD  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

 *DirtyHairy wrote:*   

> I'd first boot from a live CD and check harddrive health with smartctl. Although the massive corruption you've seen might come from an unclean shutdown, I highly doubt it - ext2 filesystems are always checked after an unclean shutdown, so you'd have noticed right after the shutdown , while your check was triggered by exceeding the maximum mount count.

 Good point.  The OP mentioned that it was a mount count fsck, but I overlooked that in my later replies.  In light of that, I think it much less likely that an unclean mount caused the problem. *divago wrote:*   

> i used ext2 'cause it run on SSD and most people argue journaling FS are not good for SSD (they shorten SSD lives)

 Now you tell us.  I believe Google added or at least moved to add an option to allow using ext4 without a journal, which would get you various improvements that are a good idea for SSDs, such as delalloc and mballoc.

----------

## divago

 *Hu wrote:*   

>  *divago wrote:*   i used ext2 'cause it run on SSD and most people argue journaling FS are not good for SSD (they shorten SSD lives) Now you tell us.  I believe Google added or at least moved to add an option to allow using ext4 without a journal, which would get you various improvements that are a good idea for SSDs, such as delalloc and mballoc.

 mmmh

i found this article wich says "not using ext3 on SSD" is just a myth so, based on your advices, i think i'll use ext3

whenever i'll try again installing gentoo on my eeepc (now is just a fancy asus paperweight xD )

----------

